# 2 wheel tractor



## gokartjon (Jun 23, 2004)

I am looking to buy a gravely two wheel tractor. There is one on ebay that isn't too far from where I live.

Here is the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4309674715&rd=1

The owner couldn't tell me much about it, it was his dad's. Any guesses on a year range from the pictures?

Is it worth what he is asking?


Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the fourm gokartjon!!

I am mostly know the older Gravely motored tractors, but I will give it a shot. First of all it looks REAL clean. Looks like whoever had it, had taken good care of it. Next it has three very usefull attachments. Also, it has the wheel weights/spacers, that allow the use of twin whhels on the unit, for hills, and more stable mowing. Going by the look, and colors, I would guess early 70's, maybe older though. You cant worry about age to much on these old Gravelys. I have a 1944 L model that still runs fine. Only thing I would say is it has alot of time left on the auction, and has a lot of views, so this one might realy bring good money. For the price it is at now, I would say it's a steel if it runs as good as it looks.


----------



## rkcr123 (Sep 19, 2003)

It's really hard to tell the condition of stuff from those little pictures, particularly internal stuff. And has the stuff been painted for the pictures or just cared for that well? Seeing the decals is good, but some guys will mask them to freshen paint. The muffler appears to have sloppy overspray on it.
Those are the obvious cautions.
OK, here's the rest.
The snowblower is the most desirable of 3 models of 26" blower. I've seen them sell for $250-$300 easily in good shape. 
The 40" commercial deck is a great deck. They go for $300 in good shape, and can go for a few hundred more if they're really nice. (I wouldn't worry about good welding unless you're looking for something only to take to shows.)
A good 30" deck is worth at least $100, possibly a good bit more. That one has the most desirable of several gearboxes used on those decks and a much better pan than later models.
Even those dual wheel spacers rarely go for less than $50 on eBay regardless of condition.
The tractor is a Commercial 12, not a Convertible as the listing says. It has the 2-speed differential and the K301S, one of the best engines Kohler made and one with more than enough power for any snow you'll blow. 
The tractor was built sometime between the end of the '60s and the middle '70s -- but age means nothing. Anyway, it would be high on my list of most desirable Gravelys. And parts are easy to get, both new and used. 
If the stuff was near me, I'd be considering bidding well above the current bid. If I could see it and it's as good as the guy says, I'd seriously consider the buy-it-now. And I have enough tractors and attachments already.
If the stuff was in the Pennsylvania-Ohio-West Virginia region -- or within a state or two -- I'd bet it will go for the buy-it-now price. But it's well outside Gravely country so it might go for less. I wouldn't count on it.
Your move.
rr


----------

